# Samsung UN75F8000



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested in this LED. .UN75F8000 

I tried searching for this model in the forum to see where the owners thread is but wasn't able to find it.

For those of you who have this unit, are you happy?

I am not concerned with the stand since I will have it wall mounted.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Since the extra $1k IR started last week we sold five 75" F8000 series TVs and we have one on display in our showroom. Our techs and I love this display. It came in first at our Shootout among all of the LED displays and every professional reviewer also rated it as the best LED TV for 2013.

Samsung's IR that brings the price down to just under $6k ends on 9/6.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to know.. Glad to hear that folks like their new tvs. I have read good reviews on them so I am leaning heavy toward it. Will have funds only near the xmas holiday season thou. 

Thanks for the details. Maybe one of those guys who bought it is a member here and will update the thread. raying:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

tripplej, I know a great dealer :TT who offers 1 year interest free financing so you can start enjoying this beauty now and make very small payments.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to know but I also need professional installation at the house in addition to hanging the TV, installing in ceiling speakers and other things that needs hands on work so would like to have all that done by one dealer. Makes it easier that way..


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We get business from CEDIA referrals and love installing our local client's a/v equipment. The profit is mostly in the labor so most dealers are very happy just taking care of the labor and integration. 

Just doing a CEDIA search of 200 miles of the center of Dallas came up with 120 very highly qualified a/v integrators that would love to custom install your TV and in-ceiling speakers and configure everything.

Just another option that will likely save a lot of money and give you the ability to buy from the best dealers for each product.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks once again! I am actually in Houston but the link did give me a few certified installers near me. So that is good. I will have to think about this. Original plan was to go to one local dealer and get all the hardware and the custom work done via that dealer. Easier so to speak to get it all done once and this would allow me to deal with the same people in case of issues, etc. in the future


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a list of the top a/v integrators in the Houston area.

-Robert


----------



## Widamere (Jan 7, 2012)

Has no one bought this TV here?? I have the Sharp Elite 60" and might me tempted to go back to a Samsung(we have the UN55B800 upstairs):T.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I will get one but it will be closer to the end of the year .. TV is a bit expensive so saving up the cash. 

The reviews are very favorable thou on just about every place I checked.


----------

